# Cylinder Misfire - Flashing Engine Light



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello All,

My engine light was flashing last Friday night. 
I was also shocked, that the engline light was just flashing for a few seconds and that was all. 

I am glad that I have the OBDeleven, so I was able to read the failure code.










https://i.imgur.com/D7BDVrZ.jpg


The manual says: take the car to the dealership and only short distances! Or get it towed. My dealer is 120 miles aways, so I had it towed. 
I called VW roadside assistance and they were letting my car towed to the dealership on Saturdaymorning.

Today, Wednesday, I was able to pick it up. Here is the report.










https://i.imgur.com/a3k3Pf0.jpg


Did this happen to someone else before?
I am afraid that we have a Lemoncar... The car just passed the 10k miles early January and it passed the first service with no problems. 3 weeks later the misfire..

Thanks


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I wouldnt overthink it. You dont have a lemon. You have 2 new injectors and some gaskets.

My only concern after reading your post is...Do any of the driver assistance items need to be recalibrated after removal of bumper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It had an issue and it was fixed, what more do you want? It will be fine and won't be a lemon...


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> It had an issue and it was fixed, what more do you want? It will be fine and won't be a lemon...


I know it is fixed now. 
BUT - Does this show up in Carfax? 
Well I am new to the US car market, so I don't know.
If yes, it will lower my resell value. People are not going to buy a used car, which had 2 fuel injectors replaced.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

It should have zero impact on your resale value.

~Spritz


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I know it is fixed now.
> BUT - Does this show up in Carfax?
> Well I am new to the US car market, so I don't know.
> If yes, it will lower my resell value. People are not going to buy a used car, which had 2 fuel injectors replaced.


Good lord man, people are very paranoid! It's no different than any other repair you have you dealer do...zero impact on resale. I know I wouldn't care...anymore on injectors than on any other repair a car has had. Seriously, it's fine...


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

rocknfreak said:


> BUT - Does this show up in Carfax?


 It will show up as normal maintenance. 


rocknfreak said:


> If yes, it will lower my resell value. People are not going to buy a used car, which had 2 fuel injectors replaced.


 NO and things fail and that's why you have warranties and people to repair them. Drive the car and stop worrying.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Update:

Since everybody tells me it is not an issue...

I drove the car home and I was starring at my car and I thought, well, something is different.


- The Headlights, the Chrome Grill and the Bumper are not aligned. They are not flush. They are not straight. I looked up other cars, by other owners. They are perfectly flush.
- There are screws missing underneath the bumper? I can see the dirt and the clean spot, there were screws before.
- The Wheel opening molding on the passenger side has two broken spots. (They had to touch the part too, to get the front bumper removed)
- The Washer Reservoir is leaking now. I was always able to fill it all the way up. Not it is dripping and leaking the fluid, so it won't stay all the way up. (In the pipe part)
- I found a plastic piece flying around in the engine compartment. I don't know where this belong, and it is not the cover for the battery.
- There are plastic clips not closed in the engine compartment. (I tried to close them, but it doesn't work)


I know this is an issue with my local dealership. But I knew why I was not happy about the fact, that they had to remove the front bumper to get the fuel injector replaced.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Update:
> 
> Since everybody tells me it is not an issue...
> 
> ...


What was their explanation for removing the bumper? Take it back to them and hold them responsible for all their bad work and have them correct it. This is why it is always best to research the reputation of the dealer (but we can't always blame the dealership as there could be some mechanics that are proud of their work on don't care). Oh yes, make sure that another mechanic works on your car and not the original one.


By the way 2 months ago I plugged the OB!! in and did the check and it gave me an all clear. 3 minutes later I did it again and it gave me injector 2 miss-fire. I cleared it and so far never occurred again and have been checking at least once a week to see if it comes back.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> What was their explanation for removing the bumper? Take it back to them and hold them responsible for all their bad work and have them correct it. This is why it is always best to research the reputation of the dealer (but we can't always blame the dealership as there could be some mechanics that are proud of their work on don't care). Oh yes, make sure that another mechanic works on your car and not the original one.
> 
> 
> By the way 2 months ago I plugged the OB!! in and did the check and it gave me an all clear. 3 minutes later I did it again and it gave me injector 2 miss-fire. I cleared it and so far never occurred again and have been checking at least once a week to see if it comes back.



Someone said that the space is real tight. So to change the fuel injector and working on the cylinder they have to remove the front bumper and headlights. 

Well even you cleared the code, I would have it checked. Just to be safe. I did the same thing, I just came in for the cylinder misfire. But they found more!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Someone said that the space is real tight. So to change the fuel injector and working on the cylinder they have to remove the front bumper and headlights.
> 
> Well even you cleared the code, I would have it checked. Just to be safe. I did the same thing, I just came in for the cylinder misfire. But they found more!


I will do that once the cold spell is a bit over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My engine light was flashing last Friday night.
> I was also shocked, that the engline light was just flashing for a few seconds and that was all.
> ...


I had this problem continuously on my 2019 Atlas. They replaced the injectors and new gaskets. Got the car back on Friday (4-30). As I left work today it was misfiring again. Cylinder 6 is misfiring for me. I'm going to call them back on Monday and see what the heck is going on.


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> Someone said that the space is real tight. So to change the fuel injector and working on the cylinder they have to remove the front bumper and headlights.
> 
> Well even you cleared the code, I would have it checked. Just to be safe. I did the same thing, I just came in for the cylinder misfire. But they found more!


What were the other things I found because I'm running into the same problem for over a year?


----------

